# HFEA Statement on HFEA Chair



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

HFEA Statement on HFEA Chair
Wednesday, 17 October 2007

Following the Government's announcement that the establishment of a single Regulatory Body for Tissue and Embryos (RATE) is not to go ahead, Shirley Harrison has decided to step down as Chair of the HFEA as of 1 November 2007, but will remain as Chair of the Human Tissue Authority (HTA). 

Walter Merricks CBE, a current HFEA member, will take over as interim Chair of the HFEA, pending the appointment of a new Chair by the NHS Appointments Commission. Shirley Harrison said:

"I have decided to step down as Chair of the HFEA as I feel that, given the Government's recent announcement, there is no longer a rationale for one person to chair both authorities.

"I am pleased to have had the opportunity to lead the Authority during a period when a number of controversial and challenging issues attracting much public interest have been addressed."


----------



## Sukii (May 17, 2007)

There was an interesting thread started earlier on Walter Merricks appointment but I can't find it now!  Anyone seen it?


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Tony moved it to the administrator's area.


----------

